# Something A Little Heavier Than Bridgeport Style Mill



## taltexan (May 16, 2016)

looking for something between the Bridgeport and the large Cin. mills. Suggestions


----------



## Uglydog (May 16, 2016)

Vertical and Horizontal capability? Ala, Van Norman?
Table size? 
Window between table and spindle?
Drill press action on the spindle?
Weight limits?
Power feeds?
HP?
Likely going to be 3ph.
Any particular collet or taper on the spindle? 

Daryl
MN


----------



## taltexan (May 16, 2016)

Smaller Van Norman would be ok. Universal  or vertical
12x60 max
Nothing specific 
No drill press action
5000 lbs 
PF yes
3 hp or better
Most common tool holder


----------



## JimDawson (May 16, 2016)

:+1: what Daryl said!

If you are looking for a knee mill, the V-4 class machines are about 1/3 larger than a BP.  Normally weigh in at around 3500#, 3 to 5HP motor, and a 10x54 table.  Spindle taper could be R-8, #30, or #40 depending on the machine.  A lot of these machines were also built as CNC machines by different vendors.

Here is a manual machine kind of close to you.  https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/tls/5572366781.html


----------



## taltexan (May 16, 2016)

Hobby work  only. Something with more hp and rigidity to machine


----------



## cvairwerks (May 16, 2016)

Index or Sajo


----------



## Reeltor (May 16, 2016)

Look for a later Van Norman 22L (22LU is even better) 50 taper spindle, "around" 5000 lbs, separate spindle and feed motors.  Pretty darn rigid.
3hp spindle motor and 1-1/2hp for the feed motor.  Feeds on all three axes.

Mike


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 16, 2016)

little bigger...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bfs/5557546368.html


nice one here too...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bfs/5584689880.html


----------



## Cmesler (May 16, 2016)

I've got a Seiki xl 3hp variable speed 10x50 table 30 taper. It's a pretty solid machine. Weight is approximately 3400lbs so the manual says. I picked mine up pretty cheap but I've seen them around for a reasonable amount.


----------



## Chipper5783 (May 16, 2016)

Unless you have deep pockets - forget about the brand names.  Decide for yourself the features you need / want (be able to answer Daryl's questions).  Get your cash and transport ready.  When the right machine shows up, move quick.


----------



## Cmesler (May 16, 2016)

Like chipper said there is nothing wrong with an import machine. Every machine I own is an import. Unless you find a deal on a k&t 2hl mill with the vertical head. I've heard of some people picking them up for less than 1k. I think a bigger import knee mill will suit your needs just fine.


----------



## Scruffy (May 16, 2016)

Daryl said it best.  Think what you need or want as far as features.  My self never have seen a milling machine operate , I bought a gorton 9-j. Power feed on all axis, 5 hp , heavy  , old taper b&s #10 but can be found. 
Mill with a Colette adapter. 800.00 priceless.  Wouldn't take twice that for it.
Thanks Ron.
Ps. Check your top rpm , if your going to be using small end mills


----------



## taltexan (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I have a Bridgeport for the small stuff but want something a little bigger and prefer the older machines.  Y'all have given me several machines to consider. 
Had the BP for awhile and found a lathe about a month ago. Reading and learning from the threads I have several projects that I will try.


----------



## bjornsh67 (May 17, 2016)

Lagun ftv-1 with iso40?


----------



## timvercoe (May 17, 2016)

I too am a bigger is better kinda guy.  Have a coupla KTs, they move a lot of metal, and I have a Bridgeport series II.  When I got the KT's I though I might sell the Bridgeport but I've found that they are different machines and do different work quickly.  The KT vertical is a 310 S15.  10000 lbs, very rigid and very accurate.  Moves a lot of metal.  Need a sign plate to do some of the work the BP will Do.  I've done some machining inside of transmission bell housings.  Hung them off the side of the table on the BP turned the turret to center over the bell housing to center and performed the work.  Cant think of a way to have done the job with the KT.  Could have performed the job on a horizontal machine.  There are certainly bigger machines than BP's that have the versatility, and bigger is stronger, but that style machine, with the tilting, nodding, head and the rotating turret, makes a very versatile machine.   I have also seen machines that have both a horizontal, and a vertical spindle, those machines are also very versatile.  A horizontal machine with a vertical cutting attachment is another way to go.  So depending on floor space, anticipated types of work, a Bp type machine is a lot of bang for the $.  And tooling is every where.  

Tim


----------



## Str8jacket (May 20, 2016)

I have a pacific universal, which from all my research is a lagun rebadged. 3rd of the price. Spanish made. Might be another one to look out for


----------

